# Anyone planning a group buy from CSUSA??



## Rudy Vey (Apr 29, 2008)

Is anybody here planning on doing a group buy from CSUSA soon?


----------



## rccrazybill (Apr 30, 2008)

Please let me in on the next group buy from CSUSA or AS


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 30, 2008)

I wish I could help you out, but I am not needing any CSUSA kits at the moment.  That could always change in a second.  I'm more apt to run another AS buy on Sierra's at the moment.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 30, 2008)

Yea,I need some stuff from CSUSA too.


----------



## MoreCowBell (Apr 30, 2008)

I would be interested in both CSUSA or AS.  
Also has anyone ever ran a group buy from Rockler?


----------



## rlharding (Apr 30, 2008)

We got 50% off pen kits and 30% of other items at the last woodcraft buy. Doesn't make sense running one from Canada.


----------



## sbell111 (May 1, 2008)

I might be interested in running the group buy.  I need to ask my wife, since I will no doubt need her help.  If I do it, I'll need some direction and some hand holding since I've never done one before.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 1, 2008)

Steve, One way to do a group buy is to limit the buy to kits, blanks, bushings and perhaps extra tubes.  If you don't people will drive you crazy with all sorts of oddball requests and you will be chasing your tail keeping up with it all.

It is also easy to import the kit and blank numbers into a spreadsheet and keep track of who is buying what.

100 kits is the level for the 25% discount so I usually say up front that the cutoff point to the buy is 100 kits or thereabouts.  If you don't, you will have stragglers posting for days or weeks with 1 of this and 3 of that, a blank here and there or 4 spare tubes and it'll drive you nuts.

After several buys I found it easier for me to pay for the entire order up front then when everything arrives I sort out the orders, package and weigh each box to find the proper postage then email the people their portions so they can send me a paypal then mail the packages off.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 1, 2008)

defo, looking for 2 toned sierra kits


----------



## stevers (May 2, 2008)

Like to get in on CSUSA buy. Need some Jr. Gents and maybe some of the new versions. This reply puts the thread in "My Space".


----------



## TowMater (May 2, 2008)

I'd like to get about 20 kits myself, last group buy everything I wanted was on backorder.


----------



## sbell111 (May 2, 2008)

We will do the group buy, but it will take me a bit to get organized.  I should have the thread rolled out this afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## zig613 (May 2, 2008)

Hi Steve...

Will the CSUSA group buy include shipments to Canada?

Thx


----------



## sbell111 (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zig613_
> 
> Hi Steve...
> 
> ...


Sure, why not.


----------



## Rusty914 (May 23, 2008)

Steve,

I would be interested in a group buy of kits & bushings.  

-Rusty


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rusty914_
> 
> Steve,
> 
> ...



Rusty, you are about two weeks late, the group buy happened already, see a post or two above...


----------



## Rusty914 (May 23, 2008)

Ahhh... my mistake!


----------

